# Teacher Banned After Ripping Out Boys Insulin Pump



## MMiz (Oct 4, 2005)

Teacher Banned After Ripping Out Boy's Insulin Pump

A substitute teacher in Lake County, Fla., was terminated and banned from teaching in the county after he ripped out a student's insulin pump during class apparently thinking it was a ringing cell phone, according to a Local 6 News report.

Officials said a ninth-grade student at East Ridge High School, who is a Type I diabetic, was in class Monday when his insulin pump began to beep, indicating he was low on insulin.

Witnesses said the class teacher, Richard Maline, 51, asked the student what the beeping was.

School officials said Maline then grabbed the device, thinking it was a cell phone beeping and detached the tube that connects the insulin pump to the student's leg.

[Read More!]


----------



## MMiz (Oct 4, 2005)

Today was one of the hardest days I had as a teacher.  I turned on my computer before typing up my final copy for tomorrow's lesson plan and saw this on the site that popped up when I opened my web browser.

It could be worse I guess, at least I didn't rip out a student's insulin pump.  I did ask one guy at the station why his motorola pager was so much cooler than mine though.  It was an insulin pump.   :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

That would suck.. But ya know I can see that happening these days. Everyone ya see has a cell phone, or a pager. Maybe the kid doesn't want someone to know that he has it, so he hides it. Teacher should have been a little more patient, and discussed the matter in a hallway, etc.  Just my opinion, I just taught 16-70 y/o's in EMS classes a couple days a week, six months a year. I don't know what I would do if I had them every week day. Prolly strangle myself.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 4, 2005)

Even if the student was embarrassed, or was trying to hide it ( I can see how that would be a VERY "uncool" thing to have) no teacher should ever grab somtrthing off a student.I doubt there was any criminal intent, just a matter of being over-zealous and jumping to conclusions. You're right WHKR, a little patience could have gone a long way here.


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2005)

I didn't know a lot about insulin pumps... then I started working with someone who has one. I've learned so much!

They are really neat tools, but they need to be used properly to work right, and cost more than some cars.

As for this story..... Ok, I'll give him the "he's a substitute... he dosen't know the class, or the kids issues" still.... he shouldn't have ripped it from the kids hands.... talked with the kid, even sent him to the office... OK... tearing it out.... Assault/battery!

Jon


----------

